# Problema con overlay [SOLUCIONADO]

## Latinvs

Buenas.

Parece que Koffice empieza a estar servible desde la versión 2.2, así que me he animado a probar Kword, pero estoy volviéndome loco intentando instalar la versión 2.2.1, que está en el overlay "kde", porque no hay manera, emerge se empeña en no mostrarme la versión presente en el overlay sino la del árbol de Portage.

He seguido el manual (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml y http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=3), creo que bien (digo "creo" porque me parece que una ruta indicada no es válida para Layman 1.3 y la he corregido), pero algo se me debe de estar escapando.

Parece que el overlay se ha instalado bien, pero cuando intento

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -av kword
```

sólo se me ofrece para instalar la versión 2.1.2, es decir, que no está haciendo ni caso al overlay kde que he instalado.

He instalado Portage 2.2, como dice el manual, y layman y tal, además he comprobado que Kword no está en package.mask y he probado a crear un fichero package.keywords en la carpeta /etc/portage/package.keywords/ con la línea

```
~app-office/kword-2.2.1
```

y también he probado con

```
=app-office/kword-2.2.1

~app-office/kword

app-office/kword
```

y no sé si con alguna combinación más, pero nada, el resultaod es el mismo, como si no hubiese instalado ningún overlay.

Si he seguido los pasos del manual y he indicado que se autorice Kword en el fichero package.keywords, no sé qué puede estar fallando. ¿Alguna idea?

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

Publica la salida de tu emerge --info para ver mas.

¿Qué versión de layman tienes instalada?

----------

## pelelademadera

si esta hardmasked, la unica forma de desenmascararlo es agregando

=aaa/paquete-version en /etc/portage/package.unmask

en tu caso tendrias que agregar:

=app-office/kword-2.2.1

si agregas paquetes sin especificar la version, se desenmascaran todos, instala la version mas alta.

----------

## Latinvs

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Publica la salida de tu emerge --info para ver mas.

 

```

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Aug 2010 23:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit acpi alsa amd64 aotuv bash-completion bzip2 crypt dri hal laptop mmx modules ncurses nls nptl nvidia pam perl python qt3support readline semantic-desktop session smp sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd unicode xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Qué versión de layman tienes instalada?

 

1.3.3, por eso decía arriba que tuve que corregir una ruta de las que se indican en el manual, porque como pude comprobar agregar "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"\"" (en el manual sólo pone unas comillas al final, pero es un error, si no se ponen otras las comillas de apertura se quedan sin cerrar. He escrito al traductor del manual para comunicárselo) a /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf no tenía ningún efecto y Portage seguía tirando un error; el archivo correcto para Layman 1.3 según el propio manual es /var/lib/layman/make.conf así que hice

```

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"\"" > /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

y emerge dejó de quejarse, aunque, como digo, no me muestra la versión de Kword que busco.

¿Puede ser por ese  PORTDIR_OVERLAY="", vacío que muestra emerge --info? Después de haber creado el /var/lib/layman/make.conf con ese "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"\"" vacío instalé el overlay kde, no debería haberse añadido alguna referencia a él para que emerge sepa que tiene que buscar en dicho overlay?

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> si esta hardmasked, la unica forma de desenmascararlo es agregando
> 
> =aaa/paquete-version en /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> en tu caso tendrias que agregar:
> ...

 

Sí, eso tuve que hacer para poder instalar Portage 2.2, auqnue tampoco estaba en package.mask, pero ya intuí que algo "especial" parecía haber con el enmascaramiento de ciertos paquetes. Lo raro es que con Portage 2.2 sí funcionó.

Este es mi /etc/portage/package.unmask 

```

~sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc67

=app-office/kword-2.2.1

```

He probado con ~app-office/kword-2.2.1  par aque estuviese igual que la referencia a Portage y ver si funcionaba, pero tampoco.

----------

## quilosaq

Con PORTDIR_OVERLAY="" no creo que emerge pueda tener en cuenta el overlay.

Asegurate que tienes PORTDIR_OVERLAY="" en /var/lib/layman/make.conf e instala de nuevo el overlay (layman -a kde)- Luego prueba a emerger.

----------

## Latinvs

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Con PORTDIR_OVERLAY="" no creo que emerge pueda tener en cuenta el overlay.
> 
> Asegurate que tienes PORTDIR_OVERLAY="" en /var/lib/layman/make.conf e instala de nuevo el overlay (layman -a kde)- Luego prueba a emerger.

 

¡Oleeeee!   :Very Happy: 

Estabas en lo cierto. Por el motivo que sea (supongo que algún despiste mío) al instalar el overlay kde la primera vez no se había modificado  /var/lib/layman/make.conf. Ahora, primero he desinstalado el overlay y lo he reinstalado, como me indicabas, y  /var/lib/layman/make.conf reza:

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/var/lib/layman/kde

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

"

```

y al emerger aparece la versión 2.2.1 y se instala sin problemas.

Gracias por la ayuda y saludos.

----------

